# Smoker overloaded with snack sticks



## Jj7leaf (Dec 21, 2019)

So, I had my process down pretty well for 5lb batches of snack sticks.  Then I got greedy...
I figured I could fit 15lbs in my electric smoker all coiled up.  Being coiled, there should be enough gaps in them to allow air flow... right!  Not so much.
The amount of moisture generated was too much for the smoke to really penetrate and the end product, while it reached an internal temp of 165 deg, came out light pink, the color of bologna.
They went in the fridge overnight and are cooled, they taste fine, they are actually moist and taste fine, but they color is not what I was looking for.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Now the question, anyone ever re-smoke anything for the color and smoke penetration without making it into a sawdust stick?
My thought was lay it out to come to room temp, 5lbs at a time. Get the temp up on smoker and the smoke rolling, then put 5lbs in for A little while, not sure 30 minute, 1hour, to get some color and some additional smoke flavor. 
Or do I leave well enough alone and just roll with my bologna sticks?
Thoughts?
Anyone?
Thanks 

j


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2019)

Are they cured with Cure #1?
If so, how much?


Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 21, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Are they cured with Cure #1?
> If so, how much?


Bearcarver, you just took this words out of my mouth.....
leaf, your sausage IT reached 165F which is even little higher then should be but still acceptable for sausage making. I usually cook my sausage to IT 152-158...


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 6, 2020)

Dang, hope that sausage didn't kill the boy!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2020)

Haven't seen him since December.
I still have the same question---The color makes me wonder if Cure was used, and if so, how much?
Hope "leaf" is OK.

Bear


----------



## Jj7leaf (Apr 2, 2020)

Just to let everyone know, I am alive, there was cure used, it was precisely measured out and the meat came out just fine.  
It appears that the moisture from that amount of meat in the smoker caused ineffective smoking and drying of the casing.
I have stored and frozen this batch and reduced the amount that I smoked in subsequent batches with no issue over the next couple weeks.
Thanks for the input and support guys 
J


----------



## gary s (Apr 2, 2020)

Gary


----------

